# Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen



## Floriboy (26. September 2015)

Moin Männers und Frauens,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Echolot mit SideView/SideScan/SideImagine.. nennt ja jeder Hersteller anders.. GPS und Kartenplotter sollte mit integriert sein.
Ich habe nun nach langem hin- und herschauen das Garmin Echomap 92 SV in die enge Auswahl genommen.
Das Echomap 91 SV, ist ja das gleiche Gerät, mit lediglich einem anderem Geber. Auch das 72SV und 71SV ist, bis auf die Displaygröße, identisch ausgestattet. Also geht das auch an die Besitzer von diesen Geräten :vik:

Der Preis ist für die Bildschirmgröße, die angegebenen Parameter und die Funktionen eigentlich top. Bei anderen Herstellern muss man dafür sehr viel tiefer in die Tache greifen.

Daher meine Frage- hat jemand das Gerät? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Funktionen gerade die SideView Funktion zuverlässig? Ganz wichtig- was gibt es für Kritikpunkte am Gerät?

Danke und Gruß von der Havel
Flo


----------



## felix2 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Floriboy,
ich habe das Echomap 91 SV seit 4 Wochen in Bertrieb und bin begeistert von dem Gerät. Ich wollte ursprünglich ein Humminbird  999 bei Schlageter bestellen aber Herr Schlageter riet mir zum Echomap. 
Fast 800,- Euro preiswerter und ein um 1 Zoll größerer Bilschirm mit den gleichen Funktionen und einigen anderen Vorteilen haben mich überzeugt.
Die Side Vü Darstellung ist Top und die Menüführung einfach gestaltet.
Eindeutig Kaufempfehlung.

Grüße
Micha


----------



## Floriboy (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ahoi Micha, danke für das Feedback  Wie ist die Kartographier funktion? Also eigene Seekarten erstellen..
Ich würde mich denke auch für das 91 entscheiden. Die Gewässertiefe an den Spots die ich in meiner Heimat befische ist meist zw. 2-5 Meter.




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## felix2 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Floriboy,
wie gesagt habe ich das Echomap bei Schlageter bestellt. Ich glaube mir wurde damals gesagt das zur Vorbereitung der Kartographierung bei Garmin ein Home Port herunterzuladen sei. Die Kartographierung ist wohl erst in nächster Zeit verfügbar. Wenn Du bei Schlageter bestellst wird Dir dort sicher weitergeholfen. Die 91 er Version ist für Deine Ansprüche die richtige Wahl da sie mit dem Flachwasser Geber ausgestattet ist.


----------



## mahoe (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo felix2
ich bin auch auf der suche nach einen neuen Echolot und finde das 91SV nicht schlecht, aber die Tiefenangabe ist sehr unterschiedlich im Netz.
Mal heist es bis 10m mal bis 50m würde es gehn, weist du vielleicht was richtig ist. Ich bin viel in Baggerseen unterwegs die bis 40m tief sind aber eben auch im Fluß der ca 4m tief ist. Wäre das 91 SV da noch geeignet und wie sieht es in Boddengewässern aus, vielleicht hast du oder jemand anderes Erfahrungen die mir weiter helfen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Floriboy (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Felix2- nutzt Du das Gerät zufällig auch mobil? Wenn ja, mit was für einer Batterie kommst Du über den Tag?
Ich würde es fest auf dem Boot haben, aber auch mobil verwenden wollen.. also 2 Geber.. 2x Kabel. und Co.!
Mit Tiefenangabe finde ich aber auch sehr interessant. Denn tiefer als 10Meter ist mein Hausgewässe stellenweise auch.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## felix2 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Also ich benutze einen 12V 10Ah C20 Akku und der reicht für mindestens 8 Stunden. Du kannst ja die Bildschirmhelligkeit etwas runterregeln. Bei der Tiefe kann ich nur sagen das ich bis maximal 15 Meter noch gute Ergebnisse erhalten habe. Über tieferes Wasser bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch helfen.


----------



## Floriboy (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Jo, besten Dank 
Aber mich wundert echt das so wenige das Gerät haben, wo es doch in Preis/Leistung hervorragend ist [emoji15]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mahoe (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Danke erst mal 
werd versuchen noch ein paar Infos zur Tiefenangabe zu bekommen bevor die Bestellung rausgeht


----------



## Floriboy (15. Oktober 2015)

Bin im November auf den Magdeburger Meeresangeltagen. Da stellt Schlageter auch aus. Habe angefragt & er hat dann auch die Geräte vor Ort. Ich werd das mit den Tiefen dann noch abfragen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ABI-Angler (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Moin,
ich liebäugle aktuell auch mit nem 71SV, wenn dazu jemand was sagen kann, immer her damit.
Danke euch
Grüße, Thomas


----------



## pomerodi71 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe das 92 SV seit April und bin in meiner Beurteilung ein wenig hin- und her gerisssen.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mich für die Tatsache 1300 Euro für Gerät und Geber bezahlt zu haben, sehr wenig damit auseinander gesetzt habe.

Deshalb schließe ich auch nicht aus, Fehler gemacht zu haben.


Das Display ist riesig und hat eine tolle Auflösung (jeder, der an das 72 Model denkt, dem rate ich ab. Wenn man die 3 Fenster Ansicht wählt, braucht man einfach ein größeres Display).
Das Gerät lässt sich intuitiv bedienen und die SD Card funktionierte auf Anhieb.

Mich nervt, dass die kostenlose Karten Software OpenSeaMap nicht mehr auf dem Gerät läuft (das war mit ein Kaufargument). Angeblich hat Garmin "plötzlich" die Software verändert...

Beim SideVü erkenne ich viel zu wenig... Ich fahre damit auf der Weser und erwarte, wenn ich an Bojen oder Buhnen vorbei fahre etwas davon zu erkennen, Dieses ist nicht der Fall. Mein Fehler?

Auch wenn ich mit einem Gummifisch im Geber-Bereich hantiere, ist nichts zu erkennen.

Wie gesagt, ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich mich einfach zu wenig damit beschäftigt habe. Aber im Auto Modus erwarte ich sehr wohl, zumindest "etwas mehr" zu sehen.

Wegpunkte erstellen empfinde ich als zu umständlich. Alleine Namen zu erstellen, ist aufgrund fehlender Schreibmaschinentastatur-Software sehr mühselig...

Ich habe übrigens den Mittelwasser-Tiefwasser Geber...


----------



## duc-jan (9. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Also ich habe mir das 91 sv gegönnt und bin total zufrieden. Sidescan ist der Hammer! Warum hast du für die Weser den Tiefwassergeber gekauft? Da liegt bestimmt der Hund begraben|kopfkrat


----------



## Floriboy (15. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich war in der letzten Woche auf den Magdeburger Meeres- und Raubfischangeltagen.. Habe mir einige Geräte angeschaut und mich für das Garmin entscheiden.
Allerdings für das 71sv. Das 91'er war mir einfach zu groß! Nun warte ich nächste Woche auf mein Paket und werd Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Gruß Florian


----------



## Ammon (28. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Könnte mir jemand kurz erklären welcher Unterschied zwischen den 91/71 und 92/72 Geber besteht?

Danke


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (29. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

das 71/91 ist für flachwasser geeignet von ca.1m bis ca 50m.

beim 72/92 von ca.5 bis 200m. 

kann dir aus eigener erfahrung wie viele andere hier das echolotzentrum empfehlen. da wird dir zum thema echolot bestens geholfen.


----------



## Ammon (30. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank.

Ich plane nicht dort zu kaufen, deswegen widerstrebt es mir etwas  dort Infos abzugreifen und dann woanders zu kaufen.

Braucht man für Süßwasserseen bis 30 Meter dieses Chirp System?


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (30. November 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

sicherlich reicht auch ein normales farbecholot.
du hast halt beim down und side scan viel mehr informationen.
ich habe mir das sv 91 gekauft und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
selbst bei nicht mal 2meter wassertiefe klasse bilder im down und side scan bis 40 meter rechts und links. und das mit nur einem geber.


----------



## duc-jan (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Schlageter meinte, dass der 71/ 91 er Geber bis 150 m funktioniert und bei Wassertiefen bis 50 m deutlich besser ist als der 72/ 92er Geber.

Die Geräte sollen laut Schlageter ja auch ab Mitte Dezember ein Update bekommen (automatische Katografierungssoftware), womit das Gerät von deinem Gewässer eine Tiefenkarte erstellt und gleich auf der eingelegten SD-Karte abspeicht. Habe das schon in seinem Vortrag gesehen, ist der Hammer.#6


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

...und genau wegen diesem Update und der gelieferten Funktion wird´s bei mir wahrscheinlich auch nen Garmin. Ich warte aber noch, bis sich die ganze Nummer als funktionsfähig herausgestellt hat. Sollen andere den Beta-tester machen (ist ja bei anderen Herstellern auch schon ab und zu mal in die Hose gegangen)


----------



## duc-jan (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

https://buy.garmin.com/de-AT/AT/marine/echolotekombigeräte/garmin-quickdraw-contours/prod543340.html

So sieht das dann aus!

:k


----------



## tomsen83 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Gibts eigentlich außer den paar sehr lütten Bildern, nem 30sek Video und dem Hinweis das man mit dem Panoptix 360°-Geber für schlappe 1300€ die besten Ergebnisse erzielt noch irgendwo mehr Infos?

Z.B. welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es für den User hinsichtlich Farbspektren und Bezifferung der Tiefen bzw. Darstellung generell? Ne Karte der Unterwasserberge von Taiwan mit mehreren 100m Unterschied ist als Vergleich zu meinen Havelgewässern ja nur bedingt sinnvoll.

Wieviel schlechter wird die ganze Nummer, wenn es nicht der Panoptix-Geber ist?


----------



## duc-jan (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Darauf wird dir wohl zur Zeit keiner eine Antwort geben können. Aber Ende Dezember soll es ja funktionieren. Sollte mein See nicht zugefroren sein, werde ich schnell testen ;-9


----------



## pomerodi71 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



duc-jan schrieb:


> Schlageter meinte, dass der 71/ 91 er Geber bis 150 m funktioniert und bei Wassertiefen bis 50 m deutlich besser ist als der 72/ 92er Geber.
> 
> Die Geräte sollen laut Schlageter ja auch ab Mitte Dezember ein Update bekommen (automatische Katografierungssoftware), womit das Gerät von deinem Gewässer eine Tiefenkarte erstellt und gleich auf der eingelegten SD-Karte abspeicht. Habe das schon in seinem Vortrag gesehen, ist der Hammer.#6



Hallo,

da du den Namen Schlageter erwähnst, bin ich ein wenig irritiert. Genau dieses Herr Schlageter hat mir vom Flachwassergeber in der Weser abgeraten. Er sagte, dieser wäre in den USA für die Schwarzbarschangelei entwickelt worden und alles, was über 5 Meter geht, wäre mit dem Flachwassergeber schlechter, als bei dem Mittel- und Tiefwassergeber.

Dieses Zitat findet sicht auf der angel-schlageter Homepage:

*UNSER TIPP, bestes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis: echoMAP 92SV - 22,75  cm (9 Zoll)-Kombigerät mit DownVü- und SideVü-Echolot. Die 92er Version wird mit  dem Medium - Tiefwasser Geber ausgestattet. Mit diesem haben wir die besten  Ergebnisse von 3 - 200m gehabt.

*Also denke ich mal, dass meine Darstellungsprobleme nicht am Geber liegen, sondern an meiner laienhaften Bedienung...

Edit: 
Als ich mein Echolot gekauft habe, gab es nur das 72/92sv Model. Zu diesem Model wurde halt nur der oben erwähnte Geber empfohlen. 
Wahrscheinlich wäre das 91sv für meine Zwecke passender. 
Wenn ich mir allerdings Bilder vom 92sv anschaue (z.B. bei Schlageter), scheine ich noch nicht genug probiert zu haben und es ist noch Luft nach oben


----------



## duc-jan (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Da das 91er noch nicht verfügbar war, war deine Beratung vielleicht nicht ganz optimal. Hat sich sicherlich nur auf Werbetexte verlassen. 
Was will man bei der Bedienung falsch machen? 



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da du den Namen Schlageter erwähnst, bin ich ein wenig irritiert. Genau dieses Herr Schlageter hat mir vom Flachwassergeber in der Weser abgeraten. Er sagte, dieser wäre in den USA für die Schwarzbarschangelei entwickelt worden und alles, was über 5 Meter geht, wäre mit dem Flachwassergeber schlechter, als bei dem Mittel- und Tiefwassergeber.
> 
> ...


----------



## pomerodi71 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Viel falsch machen kann man da wohl nicht, da gebe ich dir recht...

Mein Boot ist im Winterurlaub, sodass ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder genauer schauen kann.

Wie gesagt, mich nervt, dass ich mit sidevü direkt an Buhnen, Buhnenköpfen und Bojen vorbeifahren kann, ohne dass man was erkennt. 

Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich kein Montagsmodel erwischt habe. Nächstes Jahr werde ich es genauer prüfen. Vielleicht stimmt ja auch etwas mit dem Geber nicht...


----------



## Winne (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

*Bin drauf und dran eine Kaufwarnung auszusprechen...*

 Seit 12.01.2015 gibt es für diverse GARMIN-Seekartenplotter ein Firmware-Update das ist richtig.
Ab dieser Firmware laufen die Fremdkarten von OpenSeaMap und Waterways nicht mehr.
Wenn man auf hellgrauem Grund navigieren möchte kein Problem, wenn doch - Pech gehabt.
Garmin verzichtet auf jegliche Alternativlösungen oder Eigenentwicklung (Stand heute) -  obwohl Garmin genügend GPS-Geräte mit Topokarten auf dem Markt hätte.
Die Garmin Blue-Chart See und Binnen-Karten zeigen nur die großen  Schiffahrtswege und wenn´s hochkommt noch ein Stück weit die nähere  Umgebung.
Dies dann aber sehr detailliert mit allem nautischen Schnickschnack und sogar satelitenbildüberlagert.
Sucht man aber seinen Baggersee oder z.B. in Italien die Mantova Seen findet man diese wenn überhaupt nur "aus großer Höhe"...
herangezoomt für eine praktische Anwendung also in Bodennähe sind diese Karten abseits des Garmin-Fensters völlig unbrauchbar.
Betroffene Geräte lt. Booteforum:
GPSMAP 527/527xs/547/547xs/557/557xs
GPSMAP 721/721xs/741/741xs/751/751xs
GPSMAP 820/820xs/840xs/1020/1020xs/1040xs
EchoMAP 50s/50dv/70s/70dv 
und wie ich feststellen durfte auch das neues EchoMAP 91SV
Garmin gab mir zu verstehen dass alle neueren Kartenplotter dieser Managemententscheidung zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Mal schau´n wie lange Garmin diese Firmenpolitik ohne OpenSource und eigenem Alternativangebot fährt...............
für mich war´s der letzte Garmin-Kauf, sollte Garmin nicht schleunigst Abhilfe schaffen. Die Sonar-Funktionen sind ja ganz ok, aber das geht gar ned...





LG Winne


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

für garmin nutzer software  update 3.20 mit Garmin quickdraw contours ist verfügbar.
nutze selber das echomap 91sv mit dem gt40 geber und die seekarte ist top.



http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4749


----------



## Inni (14. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hi,

ich habe auch gerade ein Fred aufgemacht und ein paar Bilder gepostet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313836


----------



## Floriboy (21. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Also es gibt jetzt das Update, mit dem ich selber Seekarten erstellen kann?? Ist das die quickdraw contours?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (21. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Also es gibt jetzt das Update, mit dem ich selber Seekarten erstellen kann?? Ist das die quickdraw contours?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja. 
Kompatibilität im Link oben von Raubfischer. 
Paar Eindrücke vom 52er in meinem Link


----------



## Floriboy (22. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Super, habe das 71SV- werde heute Abend gleich mal updaten 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ammon (24. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Kann mir jemand erklären wie kompatibel das Echomap ist mit Elektromotoren + ipilot o.ä.? Kann man hier Routen bzw. Tiefenlinien automatisch abfahren, die im Echolot markiert wurden?


----------



## McPike (24. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Ammon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wie kompatibel das Echomap ist mit Elektromotoren + ipilot o.ä.? Kann man hier Routen bzw. Tiefenlinien automatisch abfahren, die im Echolot markiert wurden?



Nein kannst du nicht.


----------



## Ammon (24. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Heißt es Bedarf für so einen Zweck zwingend ein Humminbird?


----------



## McPike (24. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Ammon schrieb:


> Heißt es Bedarf für so einen Zweck zwingend ein Humminbird?



Ja. Hummingbird = Minn Kota und Lowrance = Motorguide

Alternative (Garmin/Andere):
Anhand einer Tiefenkarte auf deinem Kombi-Echo oder Kartenplotter fährst du gewisse Strukturen und Kanten im Gewässer ab und speicherst diese parallel mit der Funktion des iPilot (6 Strecken kann man speichern). Per Knopfdruck (iPilot) fährt er dir die aufgezeichnete Strecke wieder ab.


----------



## Ammon (24. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Dann ist das möglicherweise etwas worauf man bei der Echolotwahl nicht unbedingt Wert legen sollte, wenn einem diese 6 Strecken reichen?


----------



## McPike (24. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Ammon schrieb:


> Dann ist das möglicherweise etwas worauf man bei der Echolotwahl nicht unbedingt Wert legen sollte, wenn einem diese 6 Strecken reichen?



Kommt immer darauf an wieviel es einem bringt. Ich persönlich brauch diese Kombi nicht. Habe ebenfalls ein Garmin (Tiefenlinien im Plotter) und fahre die Stellen erst mal an ob Fisch da steht. Genutzt wird beim iPilot hauptsächlich die el. Ankerfunktion sobald ich über einem Schwarm stehe. Wenn es auf einer Strecke verdächtig viele Bisse/Fisch gab, wird die geloggt und mehrmals abgefahren.


----------



## Ammon (27. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Was ist denn mit der 91er Version passiert? Sehe ich richtig, dass diese nicht mehr verfügbar ist?


----------



## duc-jan (26. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

QuickDraw Contours ist ja jetzt verfügbar. Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wie ich das jetzt auf das Gerät spiele?!


----------



## pomerodi71 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Also wenn ich den "Download" Link drücke, werde ich hierhin verwiesen:  http://www8.garmin.com/support/software/marine.html  Nun klicke ich für mein 92sv auf Echomap Series with SD Card und erhalte diese Liste:  http://www8.garmin.com/support/download.jsp  Ich habe alle Ordner angeklickt, aber quickdraw finde ich nicht. Ich könnte durchdrehen


----------



## Inni (26. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hi,

das Quickdraw wird mit/ab patch 3.2 frei geschaltet. Das ist kein extra download #6


----------



## pomerodi71 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Quickdraw wird mit/ab patch 3.2 frei geschaltet. Das ist kein extra download #6



 Danke... Den Patch finde ich aber auch nicht.  Hatte gerade den Support an der Strippe.  Da ist wohl ein Fehler auf der Webpage. Ich bekomme morgen einen Direktlink...  Ich melde mich noch mal...


----------



## fischbär (26. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Wenn Du ein paar Screenshots hättest, wäre das cool, wenn Du sie posten könntest. Das Garmin Sidescan ist wirklich der absolute Oberknaller, da der Transducer extrem lang und schmal ist. Die Strahlbreite von dem ist extrem eng, im Bereich von 1°, deutlich besser, als was Humminbird da zB hat. Und dank Chirp müsste man auch in lateraler Richtung eine extrem hohe Auflösung haben. Ich liebäugle ja manchmal damit, ein Striker 7sv aus den USA zu importieren...
Hier ist ein durchsichtiges Modell vom Garmin-Transducer, da sieht man die genialen Piezos:
http://www.panbo.com/archives/2014/...vu_a_serious_new_weapon_in_the_sonar_war.html


----------



## duc-jan (26. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Danke... Den Patch finde ich aber auch nicht.  Hatte gerade den Support an der Strippe.  Da ist wohl ein Fehler auf der Webpage. Ich bekomme morgen einen Direktlink...  Ich melde mich noch mal...



Super, bitte das Ergebnis mit uns
 teilen!


----------



## pomerodi71 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein paar Screenshots hättest, wäre das cool, wenn Du sie posten könntest. Das Garmin Sidescan ist wirklich der absolute Oberknaller, da der Transducer extrem lang und schmal ist. Die Strahlbreite von dem ist extrem eng, im Bereich von 1°, deutlich besser, als was Humminbird da zB hat. Und dank Chirp müsste man auch in lateraler Richtung eine extrem hohe Auflösung haben. Ich liebäugle ja manchmal damit, ein Striker 7sv aus den USA zu importieren...
> Hier ist ein durchsichtiges Modell vom Garmin-Transducer, da sieht man die genialen Piezos:
> http://www.panbo.com/archives/2014/...vu_a_serious_new_weapon_in_the_sonar_war.html





Du meinst Screenshots vom Quickdraw?

Wenn du in diesem Thread etwas zurück "blätterst", gibt es schon einen Link mit Bildern.

Sobald ich es am Laufen habe und wieder los komme, werde ich aber auch ein paar Bilder liefern


----------



## pomerodi71 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



duc-jan schrieb:


> Super, bitte das Ergebnis mit uns
> teilen!



Einen Direktlink habe ich zwar nicht bekommen, aber sie haben die Webpage aktualisiert.

Hier der Link für die Echomaps...:

http://www8.garmin.com/support/note.jsp?id=4749

EDIT:

Zu früh gefreut... Zwar sieht es jetzt anders aus, aber ich sehe nur Changelogs der Software, finde aber keinen Downloadlink... 

Ist es bei euch anders?


----------



## pomerodi71 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Nachdem ich einen falschen Link bekommen habe, konnte ich mir den richtigen zusammen bauen 

Hier ist er:

http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=4749


----------



## fischbär (27. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Du meinst Screenshots vom Quickdraw?
> 
> Wenn du in diesem Thread etwas zurück "blätterst", gibt es schon einen Link mit Bildern.
> 
> Sobald ich es am Laufen habe und wieder los komme, werde ich aber auch ein paar Bilder liefern



Oh, ich dachte an Side-Imaging Bilder. Downscan ist normal halt. Aber beim Side-Imaging müsste das Garmin die Konkurrenz plattmachen, sofern der Bildschirm gut genug ist...


----------



## pomerodi71 (29. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Oh, ich dachte an Side-Imaging Bilder. Downscan ist normal halt. Aber beim Side-Imaging müsste das Garmin die Konkurrenz plattmachen, sofern der Bildschirm gut genug ist...



Bei Side-Imaging war ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht, aber das kann an meinem Model und dem Tiefwassergeber liegen (Schlageter sagte bei tiefen über 4 Meter MUSS ich den nehmen, der wäre besser, als der Flachwassergeber).

Vielleicht liegt es auch an mir... 

Das Thema gab es hier schon mal (ab Seite 2).


----------



## duc-jan (30. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Funktioniert es nun, wenn man den download aufs Gerät spielt?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich tendiere zur Zeit zum 71SV - nutze das Echo hauptsächlich zum vertikalen. 

Weiß jemand, ob dieses Gerät die Fahrgeschwindigkeit auch dem Bildschirm anpasst? 

Hatte mal auf nem Video gesehen, das die Bilder nur gut sind, wenn man in einer bestimmten Idealgeschwindigkeit fährt. Zu schnell oder im Stand sieht es dann ganz anders aus.

Im Prinzip: bei stehenden Boot beim vertikalen möchte ich weiterhin klare Sicheln etc. haben und nicht "Strichsalat" auf dem Bildschirm weil ich zu langsam fahre.

Weiß da jemand mehr? 
Ist nämlich jetzt "die" Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## pomerodi71 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



duc-jan schrieb:


> Funktioniert es nun, wenn man den download aufs Gerät spielt?



Leider kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Ich habe das Update Zuhause aufgespielt (problemlos) und nur mit Spannungsversorgung (ohne Geber) gearbeitet.

Da taucht nichts Neues auf (auch nicht unter Simulation).

Ich werde frühstens in zwei Wochen zum Testen kommen, da ich erst mal im Angelurlaub (Hvide Sande / Dänemak) verweile (ohne Boot). 

Aber bis dahin wird es hier sicher neue Ergebnisse geben.


----------



## -Lukas- (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip: bei stehenden Boot beim vertikalen möchte ich weiterhin klare Sicheln etc. haben und nicht "Strichsalat" auf dem Bildschirm weil ich zu langsam fahre.



Du wirst bei wirklich still stehendem Boot immer einen "Strichsalat" auf dem Echo haben, egal welches Gerät du nutzt, ergibt sich ganz einfach aus dem Funktionsprinzip eines Echolotes.

Je langsamer das Boot, desto langgezogener die Anzeigen, was sich zwar durch die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen lässt, aber eine Sichel wirst du bei Stillstand nicht erkennen.


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Dann musst Du die Fische bitten, unter Deinem Echolot durchzuschwimmen. Dann machen sie auch Sicheln.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ja dann sollen Sie halt schwimmen - faule Fische will ich nicht!  

Hab mir nun das Garmin Echomap 71sv bestellt. 
Bin gespannt, wie es so ist - vorallem die Kartenerstellung interessiert mich sehr.


----------



## Sparky1337 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Moin moin,


ich habe hier viel gelesen und habe 2 Fragen,

Welches würdet ihr für Ostsee nehmen?

Garmin echoMap CHIRP 92SV SideVü & GPS

Garmin echoMAP 71sv

und kann man Seekarten draufziehen mit allen Daten?

grüße


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die 71er und 91er Version fürs Süßwasser ist und die 72er und 92er fürs Salzwasser, da die Geberleistung anders wäre. 

In welcher Form es da Unterschiede gibt weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Ob man das Gerät dann nur für das eine oder andere nutzen kann glaub ich aber nicht. 

Ich hab mein 71er Sv gestern das erste mal angemacht und hatte eine Weltkarte drauf, mit der ich navigieren kann.
Habs mir aber noch nicht so genau angeschaut und kann daher nicht sagen, was für Gewässer drauf sind.
Allerdings kannst du über quickdraw doch deine eigenen Gewässerkarten erstellen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

PS: Selbstverständlich - einfach entsprechende Karten über Micro-SD Karte einstecken.


----------



## Sparky1337 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

läuft openseamap wieder drauf?


----------



## duc-jan (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Habe heute mein 91 SV nach dem Update getestet und Quickdraw funktioniert perfekt. Einfach genial...zeichnet die Tiefenlinien extrem genau:vik:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hab dir mal ne private Nachricht geschickt - bekomme das quickdraw einfach nicht aufs Echo. Vielleicht hast du ne Idee...


----------



## duc-jan (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Installation Instructions
Click on 'Download' and choose to save the file to your computer.
Choose a location where you can easily find the file, such as the 'My Documents' folder or 'C:\'.
Once the download is complete, go to the location where you saved the file.
Double-click on the downloaded file. This will automatically extract the files to C:\Garmin and run a program to transfer the software update to an SD card.
Power on the device and make sure all attached network devices are powered on as well.
Insert the card into the card slot of your primary device. Select 'Update Software' in the window that automatically displays. If you do not have a primary device with a card slot, please see your dealer.
After the update completes, all Garmin Marine Network devices and NMEA 2000 sensors will have the latest software. This ensures all of the devices will be able to communicate with each other. Note: If you have additional chartplotters connected to NMEA 2000 and not the Garmin Marine Network, you will have to independently update each chartplotter. After the update of the Garmin Marine Network completes, insert the update card into each NMEA 2000 chartplotter.

Das ist die Instalationhilfe von Garmin! Update auf Stick ziehen, öffnen und dann die Karte beim bereits eingeschalteten Echolot rein stecken!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Habs nun drauf - lag an der SD-Karte.
Hatte das ganze auf ne neue SD-Karte mit 64 GB gezogen. Davon hat er es einfach nicht gelesen.
Auf der Homepage von Garmin stand was zu den Größen der Speicherkarten. In der Schublade gewühlt und noch ne ganz alte mit 4 GB gefunden - damit läuft es dann auf einmal!

Versteh einer mal die Technik.... 

Wie auch immer - habs nun auch drauf und kann loslegen!


----------



## duc-jan (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Habs nun drauf - lag an der SD-Karte.
> Hatte das ganze auf ne neue SD-Karte mit 64 GB gezogen. Davon hat er es einfach nicht gelesen.
> Auf der Homepage von Garmin stand was zu den Größen der Speicherkarten. In der Schublade gewühlt und noch ne ganz alte mit 4 GB gefunden - damit läuft es dann auf einmal!
> 
> ...



Wirst begeistert sein. Ruf dann die Karte auf, Menü und Aufzeichnung Quickdraw starten!


----------



## mahoe (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo 
ich habe mein 91 SV heute bekommen, nun möchte ich eine SD Karte kaufen um Quickdraw zu nutzen, hat jemand mehr wie 4GB zum laufengebracht oder ist da echt schluß?
Gruß Mario


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich hab nur die probiert, die ich zuhause hatte.

Ne neue gute (Marke und class 10) 64er funktionierte nicht.
Ne ziemlich alte NoName mit 4GB funktionierte auf Anhieb.


Also 4 GB geht auf jeden Fall und sollte für die Karten + die Software völlig ausreichen.


----------



## Fishmap (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Probiert mal bitte eine 64er SD welche ihr mit FAT32 formatiert habt. Bei den Lowrance Geräten laufen die Größeren SD- Cards auch nuir auf diesem Format. 

Gruß R


----------



## mahoe (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ok Danke ich werd das mal versuchen, wenn nicht kommt halt eine 4 GB rein
Gruß Mario


----------



## Philipp_do (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Raubfischer 1 schrieb:


> das 71/91 ist für flachwasser geeignet von ca.1m bis ca 50m.
> 
> beim 72/92 von ca.5 bis 200m.
> 
> kann dir aus eigener erfahrung wie viele andere hier das echolotzentrum empfehlen. da wird dir zum thema echolot bestens geholfen.



Zur Info , Diese Info ist falsch !


----------



## duc-jan (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich hab 8 GB drin


----------



## Axtwerfer (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

falls noch einer eine Bluechart g2 Karte Ostsee und Dänemark braucht, ich habe noch eine. Bei Interesse PN.:m


----------



## Floriboy (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

ich nutze mein Garmin Echomap 71SV und zeichne seit einigen Wochen mit Quickdraw Contures auf einer separaten SD Karte auf. Ich habe weiterhin auch eine Blue Chart EU060R, auf welcher allerdings einige Hausgewässer nicht mit Tiefenlinien vorhanden sind. Auf der Bluechart ist der See den ich gerade beacker samt Inseln und Tonnen bereits vorhanden. Nun wäre es toll, wenn ich die Bluechart (Speicherkarte 4GB) und die bereits aufgezeichneten Daten (andere Speicherkarte-32GB) übereinander legen könnte und diese gleichzeitig auf dem Gerät anzeigen lassen kann. Kann ich die Bluechart Karte irgendwie auf die 32GB kopieren und die bereits ausgemessenen Daten mit anzeigen lassen? Ich denke mal auf der 4 GB Karte der Bluechart ist nicht genügend Platz für die diversen Gewässer die ich in Zukunft noch vermessen möchte. Besteht diese Möglichkeit? Oder war meine Arbeit umsonst und ich muss alles nochmal mit der Bluechart vermessen, bis die 4GB voll sind? 
Dann noch eine weitere Frage - gibt es die Möglichkeit die Daten der aufgezeichneten Gewässer auf den PC zu ziehen und sich in einem Browser auf einer Landkarte anzusehen? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. einen Kanal vermessen habe, den ich aber nur von Land befischen kann, wäre es sehr Hilfreich sich die Karten auszudrucken oder als Screenshot auf Handy zu packen. 
habt ihr vllt. das Gleiche Problem?
ansonsten läuft Quickdraw top.. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven aus G. (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo,
da ich mir auch das Garnin echoMap 81 SV kaufen möchte, schließe ich gleich noch Fragen an: Was hat es mit dem Chirp ( Schlageter bietet das Garmin ohne Chirp im 2D an) auf sich? Ist die Darstellung wirklich "fotoähnlich" und welcher Geber ist empfehlenswert (GCV 10, Side Vü Heckgeber, ...)?
Danke schon mal


----------



## pomerodi71 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Dann noch eine weitere Frage - gibt es die Möglichkeit die Daten der aufgezeichneten Gewässer auf den PC zu ziehen und sich in einem Browser auf einer Landkarte anzusehen? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. einen Kanal vermessen habe, den ich aber nur von Land befischen kann, wäre es sehr Hilfreich sich die Karten auszudrucken oder als Screenshot auf Handy zu packen.
> habt ihr vllt. das Gleiche Problem?
> ansonsten läuft Quickdraw top..
> 
> ...



Dieser Frage möchte ich mich auch anschließen und noch etwas hinzufügen.

Ich habe mit Quickdraw ein paar interessante Stellen entdeckt, die ich auch gerne ohne Boot wieder finden möchte. 

Ich erhalte Koordinaten wie 
N 52 Grad 59.735 / E 009 Grad 00.000

Egal in welcher Form ich sie bei Google Maps eingebe, ich lande irgendwo auf einem Acker, aber nicht dort, wo ich den Wegepunkt gesetzt habe.

Die Web-Seiten, auf denen ich umgerechnet habe, bringen auch kein passendes Ergebnis.

Weiß jemand, wie ich die oben genannten Daten umrechnen muss, damit sie passen?

Das korrekte Ergebnis in Dezimal wäre übrigens (ca. Angabe):
Breitengrad 52.995311890426585
Längengrad 9.00

Bzw. 
N 52 Grad 59 Min 43.1 Sek / E 009 Grad 0 Min 0 Sek

Wie komme ich also von der 735 auf 43.1 ???


----------



## Zanderwürger (2. August 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich habe seit circa einer Woche das 71 SV! In Paderborn bei Schlageter gekauft
Im Vorgespräch wurde mir alles in höchsten Tönen angepriesen! Beim Einschalten des Gerätes nach vielem probieren, musste ich leider feststellen, dass egal welche Konfiguration ich benutze von den Fischen so gut wie gar nichts zu sehen ist! Mein Humin  ein sehr altes Gerät, zeigte mir die Fische relativ genau wie immer an! Ich kann mir diesen Kommentar in der Form erlauben, da das Wasser sehr klar ist und ich die Meldungen der Geräte durch Sicht  kontrollieren konnte! Auch das Sidevü  zeigt mir nur aus größter Nähe dicke Betonmauern notdürftig an! Auch hier habe ich mit den verschiedensten Einstellungen, Kontrast, Frequenz, Farbe  experimentiert 
 Das einzig positive was ich erkennen kann, ist die Funktion  Quickdraw!
 Das ist anscheinend wirklich eine Sache die sauber funktioniert! 
Fazit sehr viel Geld weggeworfen


----------



## Franz_16 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Zanderwürger,
das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. 

Ich habe das Garmin echomap 71sv schon auf dem Wasser erlebt - das ist ein sehr solides Gerät, welches gute Bilder liefert. 

Irgendwas scheint da bei dir nicht zu passen, aber das muss sich ja rausfinden lassen. 

Du hast ja geschrieben, dass du bei Schlageter gekauft hast - da kannst du dann die Online-Schulung mitmachen und auch die Whats-App Hotline in Anspruch nehmen. Da wird man dir bzw. deinem Echolot mit Sicherheit helfen. 

Mach mal Fotos von deinem Bildschirm wenn du auf dem Wasser bist, und schicke sie an Schlageter - meistens wissen die dann recht schnell wo der Hase im Pfeffer liegt. 

Du wärst nicht der Erste, bei dem kleine Änderungen in den Einstellungen den "Durchblick" bringen, siehe: 

[youtube1]deWbZT0zvec[/youtube1]


----------



## pomerodi71 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Schade, meine letzte Frage mit den Koordinaten scheint nicht so einfach zu beantworten zu sein...

Aber vielleicht ist diese ja zu beantworten.

Im Testbetrieb habe ich Quickdraw-Aufnahme eigentlich immer durchgehend gestartet. 
Da ich auf einem Fluss und auch immer die gleiche Strecke fahre, stellt sich mir folgende Frage:

Überschreibt Quickdraw automatisch mit neueren Werten oder sind einmal erfasste Daten vor Überschreiben geschützt und es füllen sich nur die Lücken? 
Gefühlt ändern sich meine Daten nicht, obwohl ich durch Hochwasser und "Fahrstil" eigentlich beim erneuten Überfahren bekannter Stellen, andere Tiefen erhalten müsste.

Ich nutze immer die gleiche Aufnahme (Name = Test), um Lücken zu  ergänzen. Nun ist ja bekannt, dass man nicht zu schnell und möglichst  parallel zum Ufer fahren sollte, um genaue Ergebnisse zu haben. Dieses würde ich als Step 2 dann zum verfeinern der Daten machen...

Wie gesagt, das ist mein Gefühl und ich kann mich auch täuschen.

Meine Angelstellen werde ich in Zukunft eh gesondert abfahren und unter neuen Namen speichern, aber ich finde die Information mit dem Überschreiben (oder auch nicht) wichtig. 
Es wäre ja ärgerlich, wenn das Gerät die Tiefenkarte nicht überschreibt und ältere Daten beibehält.


----------



## DaWeiß (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hi,

Die Garmin Geräte überschreiben die Infos immer wieder mit neuen Infos, je öfter du über die Strecken fährst, desto genauer wird die Karte, allerdings nur wenn du keine Wasserschwankungen hats, also bei Tide-Gewässer und Stauseen immer bei gleichem Wasserstand kartographieren, sonst bekommst Ungenauigkeiten...

Bei wechselnden Wasserständen ist des ganze einfach nur als Hilfe und nicht als genaues Abbild der tatsächlichen Tiefen anzusehen.

Achja und es gibt inzwischen nen Community via Garmin wo du bereits kartographierte Gewässer hoch und runterladen kannst.

Achja habe das 91sv seit es auf den Markt gekommen ist benutzt und wechsle aufgrund eines Bootswechsels aber jetzt aufs 92sv chirp... Ich finde meine Garmin-Lote toll 

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## pomerodi71 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Christopher,

danke für die Antwort. 
Sie deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen. 

Leider ist der obere Teil der Weser, den ich befahre und beangele, aufgrund des Weserwehrs nicht der Tide unterworfen. 
Dafür sind meine Werte der Tiefenkarte immer sehr nah an der Wahrheit.

Ich habe übrigens das 92 SV Chirp und muss sagen, dass ich etwas enttäuscht davon bin. 
Es wurde vom Echolotzentrum optimal eingestellt und ich habe diese Einstellungen beibehalten.

Wenn ich ankere und ein wenig mit Gufi oder Wobbler anegele, kann ich diesen nicht auf dem Bildschirm sehen, egal wie schnell oder wo ich ihn lang ziehe. 
Wenn ich mit ca. 15 Kmh fahre, sehe ich gar keinen Fisch mehr. Wie soll man Fische suchen, wenn man weniger als 15 KmH fahren muss?

Wie ich schon häufiger erwähnt habe, glaube ich, dass mein Tiefwassergeber für die Weser (max. 10 Meter, eher zweischen 4 und 6 Meter) nicht optimal ist. 
Leider habe ich mich vom Verkäufer überreden lassen, den teueren, statt den günstigen Flachwassergeber zu kaufen...

Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



> Wenn ich ankere und ein wenig mit Gufi oder Wobbler anegele, kann ich diesen nicht auf dem Bildschirm sehen, egal wie schnell oder wo ich ihn lang ziehe.
> Wenn ich mit ca. 15 Kmh fahre, sehe ich gar keinen Fisch mehr. Wie soll man Fische suchen, wenn man weniger als 15 KmH fahren muss?



Beides ist relativ logisch. Für gute Echolot-Bilder ist die Geschwindigkeit mit der man fährt sehr wichtig. Es gibt kein Echolot mit dem du bei 15 km/h vernünftig Fische suchen kannst. Die ideale Geschwindigkeit um gute Bilder zu erhalten liegt bei um die 5 km/h. 



> Wie ich schon häufiger erwähnt habe, glaube ich, dass mein Tiefwassergeber für die Weser (max. 10 Meter, eher zweischen 4 und 6 Meter) nicht optimal ist.



Das EchoMap 92SV CHIRP ist eigentlich keine Tiefwasserversion, sondern für Flachwasser und Mittelwasser geeignet. Früher (ohne CHIRP) gab es diese Unterteilung - jetzt soweit ich weiß nicht mehr. 



> Es wurde vom Echolotzentrum optimal eingestellt und ich habe diese Einstellungen beibehalten.


Man kann ein Echolot ohne auf dem Wasser zu sein nicht "optimal" einstellen - man kann vernünftige Grundeinstellungen machen und kann dann an die jeweilige Situation anpassen um ein optimales Ergebnis zu bekommen. 
Beim Echolotzentrum kannst du per Whatsapp Bilder hinschicken, anrufen, die Online-Schulung mitmachen usw. 
Ich kann nur empfehlen das zu nutzen. 

Ein paar Grundlagen findest du auch in unserem Anglerboard-TV Film:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw


----------



## pomerodi71 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Franz,

danke für die Antwort und den tollen Link.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Beides ist relativ logisch. Für gute Echolot-Bilder ist die Geschwindigkeit mit der man fährt sehr wichtig. Es gibt kein Echolot mit dem du bei 15 km/h vernünftig Fische suchen kannst. Die ideale Geschwindigkeit um gute Bilder zu erhalten liegt bei um die 5 km/h.



Das ist eine Aussage, mit der ich Leben kann. In den Angelvideos sieht das immer so aus, als würden die mit 30 Sachen und weitaus einfacheren Echoloten jede Sichel sehen.. 







Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das EchoMap 92SV CHIRP ist eigentlich keine Tiefwasserversion, sondern für Flachwasser und Mittelwasser geeignet. Früher (ohne CHIRP) gab es diese Unterteilung - jetzt soweit ich weiß nicht mehr.



Als ich das Echolot im März 2015 gekauft habe, wurde mir vom Flachwassergeber (ca. 350 Euro günstiger) abgeraten, da dieser aus Amerika käme und auf die Schwarzbarschangelei in sehr flachen Wasser optimiert wäre. Stattdessen bekam ich einen Mittel- Tiefwasser SideVü Geber. Hersteller weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr, aber definitiv nicht der, der momenatan mit angeboten wird.




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Man kann ein Echolot ohne auf dem Wasser zu sein nicht "optimal" einstellen - man kann vernünftige Grundeinstellungen machen und kann dann an die jeweilige Situation anpassen um ein optimales Ergebnis zu bekommen.
> Beim Echolotzentrum kannst du per Whatsapp Bilder hinschicken, anrufen, die Online-Schulung mitmachen usw.
> Ich kann nur empfehlen das zu nutzen.



Die Schulung habe ich genutzt, aber ich gebe zu, mich dann nicht weiter mit der Materie befasst.
Vielleicht hole ich nur ein Bruchteil aus dem Gerät heraus... 




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein paar Grundlagen findest du auch in unserem Anglerboard-TV Film:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw



Top Link!
Danke


----------



## hechtomat77 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Hallo Christopher,
> 
> Wenn ich ankere und ein wenig mit Gufi oder Wobbler anegele, kann ich diesen nicht auf dem Bildschirm sehen, egal wie schnell oder wo ich ihn lang ziehe.



das ist logisch. Lass mal den GuFi direkt am Geber runter, dann solltest du auch den Köder auf dem Echolot sehen. Der Köder muss sich innerhalb des Geberkegels befinden. Falls du ihn dann immer noch nicht sehen kannst, würde ich mal die Empfindlichkeit anders einstellen.

Ich habe zwar kein Garmin, sondern ein Lowrance Hook CHIRP aber das mit der Empfindlichkeit verstellen um den Köder unter dem Boot zu sehen, sollte beim Garmin auch funktionieren.


----------



## pomerodi71 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> das ist logisch. Lass mal den GuFi direkt am Geber runter, dann solltest du auch den Köder auf dem Echolot sehen. Der Köder muss sich innerhalb des Geberkegels befinden. Falls du ihn dann immer noch nicht sehen kannst, würde ich mal die Empfindlichkeit anders einstellen.
> 
> Ich habe zwar kein Garmin, sondern ein Lowrance Hook CHIRP aber das mit der Empfindlichkeit verstellen um den Köder unter dem Boot zu sehen, sollte beim Garmin auch funktionieren.



An der Position des Köders kann es nicht liegen. Ich habe ihn so ziemlich in allen Variationen am Geber vorbei geführt oder sinken lassen. 
Das mit der Empfindlichkeit werde ich mal testen. 
Wie Franz schon schrieb, eine gute Vorinstellung erszetzt nicht das "Feintuning" auf dem Wasser.


----------



## DaWeiß (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hi,

Ich für meinen Teil stelle das Echolot z.b. Beim Klopfen jedes Mal neu ein, teilweise sogar während der Session. Den zumindest bei mir ist selten Eintrag wie der andere, die Bedingungen bzgl. Schwebstoffen, etc. unter Wasser sind immer wieder andere...
Achja Thema Fische suchen, da Greif ich am liebsten aufs SIdevü zurück und das ganze meist während dem Schleppangeln, den da ist Zeit dafür und die Geschwindigkeit ist auch gerade gut... wann ich was interessantes habe, Wegpunkt setzen und nochmal neu anfahren.


Grüße


Christopher


----------



## muehli (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo Mitangler,

ich habe am Wochenende das Garmin chirp 92sv auf einer Messe gesehen.
Es sieht nicht schlecht aus und das was mir gezeigt bzw. erzählt wurde war schon beeindruckend.
Da seit dem letzten Eintrag hier einige Wochen vergangen sind, die Frage an die Nutzer des Gramin 92sv ob ihr noch zufrieden damit seit?
Desweitern wurde mir gesagt, dass es ein Verbindungsadapter auf die Minkota Motoren geben soll. Hat das jemand bereits im Einsatz.
Sorry für die Fragen, aber ist halt schon eine Menge Geld.

Grüße
Heribert

*
*


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ist ein super Geraet. Allerdings solltes wissen das sonar live nicht mehr von Navionics unterstutzt wird und das du nur hauseigenen Bluecharts Karten benutzen kannst.
Kartenmaterial ist super,  wuerde allerdings gerne Navionics Karten auch benutzen.

ganz nebenbei kannst von Garmin billige Karten bei eBay erwerben. Laufen sind allerdings nicht original.
Navionics oder c maps kannst nicht kopieren 
Garmin unterstutzt selbst opensource Karten nicht


----------



## goldfisch12 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Vielleicht ist das hier für den ein oder anderen Kaufaspiranten interessant. Es ist zwar "nur" das 72sv, das ist aber technisch bis auf die Bildschirmgröße mit den 90er Modellen identisch.
Ich finde : endlich einmal ein Beitrag hinter dem nicht irgendein Händler oder Provisionsgeier steckt und wie es scheint auch einmal ein Praxiseinsatz und nicht einer von den Pseudotests, wie sie sich sich im Netz zu Hauf tummeln.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/echolot-test-garmin-echomap-72sv-52dv-in-der-praxis


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Das 92 sv ist seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt.
Ist von einigen Garmin vertreibern in Europa vom Markt genommen! Wieso keine ahnung!?
Pass auf das du nicht ein geraet kaufst wo nach 2 Jahren keine updates mehr bekommst.


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hat eigentlich zufällig jemand mal ein paar aussagekräftige Sidevü Rohdaten von den Garmin Geräten? Würde mich sehr interessieren, insbesondere 800 kHz...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich hatte mal ein hummingbird vor ca 20 Jahren das hatte sideview mit 400 oder 600 hrz

Kostete mir damals ein Vermoegen.
Sideview ist super.  Muss allerdings sagen das bei der geschwingkeit echolote und GPS sich technisch aendern, wuerde ich mir das echomap 52 oder 55 kaufen. Hat auch sideview und ist wesentlich guenstiger. In 5 Jahren sind diese Geraete zu alt.
Sideview ist wirklich nur fuer Angler die schleppangeln betreiben. Mir persoenlich reicht downview und traditionellles echolot Anzuegen in 77 oder 200.

Solltes bis 200m tiefe angeln. Solltes ankern brauchst zwischen 400 m und 600m Schnur im Wasser.
Die meisten angeln selbst in Norwegen nicht tiefer als 140m und dafür reicht ein 77 /200 geber. 

Solltes tiefer angeln dann muss bisschen mehr hinlegen fuer den geber.
Ich angel in der Regelmaessig 60m im atlantik und selbst im Sommer mir starker VORKOMMEN von Allen und dem hohen Salzgehalt des Atlantik habe ich keine Problems klare Echolsignale zu bekommen.

leider gibt es auch Gebiete wo es ein 2 m schlammschicht gibt.
Jeder Echolot bekommt dort Probleme den Boden zu finden. empfindlichkeit muss runtergeschraubt werden.


----------



## fischbär (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Seitdem hat sich aber einiges getan. Das Garmin hat halt Chirp wodurch die Auflösung nicht mehr nur durch die Frequenz sondern auch durch die Bandbreite des Chirps bestimmt wird. Zudem ist Chirp sensibler und reicht weiter. Gerade für Sidevü mit 800 khz ideal. Deshalb würden mich mal ein paar echte Rohdaten davon interessieren. Klassisches Sidescan hab ich selbst.


----------



## Hans52152 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich erhalte Koordinaten wie 
N 52 Grad 59.735 / E 009 Grad 00.000

Die Schreibweise ist N52 59.735 E9 00.000



Es ist ein Punkt in der Weser nördlich von Dibbersen.

 Ich kann die Karte nicht hier einstellen.


----------



## pomerodi71 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das hier für den ein oder anderen Kaufaspiranten interessant. Es ist zwar "nur" das 72sv, das ist aber technisch bis auf die Bildschirmgröße mit den 90er Modellen identisch.
> Ich finde : endlich einmal ein Beitrag hinter dem nicht irgendein Händler oder Provisionsgeier steckt und wie es scheint auch einmal ein Praxiseinsatz und nicht einer von den Pseudotests, wie sie sich sich im Netz zu Hauf tummeln.
> 
> http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/echolot-test-garmin-echomap-72sv-52dv-in-der-praxis





Ernsthafter Test? 

Ich behaupte, der Autor hat das Teil nie getestet... Der Test beinhaltet nicht mal originale Bilder und nur Aussagen, die abgekupfert klingen. 
Sorry, aber auf dieser Seite geht es nur um "Kohle machen". 

Halte dich besser an Foren, auch wenn du genau selektieren musst, was Werbung und was "Miesmacherrei" ist...


Ich bin inzwischen wirklich enttäuscht von dem 92 SV, bzw. vermute viel mehr, dass der Tiefwaser-Geber nicht zu meinem flachen Gewässer passt.

Absolut top ist Quickdraw Contours. 
Schade, dass man die erstellten Karten nicht via App inkl. Koordinaten auf sein Handy bekommt. #t


----------



## pomerodi71 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Ich erhalte Koordinaten wie
> N 52 Grad 59.735 / E 009 Grad 00.000
> 
> Die Schreibweise ist N52 59.735 E9 00.000
> ...





:vik:

Hans, die Antwort sieht so einfach aus, aber darauf bin ich nicht gekommen.

Genau dort habe ich den Test gemacht!

Danke #6


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Bezüglich quickdraw: 

Man kann die Daten ja bei Garmin hochladen und sich dort den Bereich erstellen lassen. Leider ist dieser dann für die Öffentlichkeit komplett einsehbar.

Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit, an die Karte zu kommen? 
Vom Bildschirm abfotografieren wäre ja nur Plan B.


----------



## pomerodi71 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Die Möglichkeit über die Garmin-Community habe ich auch schon erforscht und mal abgesehen davon, dass ich meine Hotspots nicht hochladen möchte, finde ich es umständlich.

Meiner Meinung nach kannst du Screenshots mit dem Gerät erstellen und als .bmp speichern. Diese schiebst du dann auf deinen Rechner. 

Mein Plan ist, diese Screenshots auf das Handy zu kopieren und mit Geo-Daten zu versehen. Diese kann man sich dann in Google Maps anzeigen lassen.
Man kann zusätzlich den Bildern auch eindeutige Namen geben und diesen Namen als Ort bei google.maps (als Label) eingeben. 

Beispiel: Bildname = Barschberg-Weser 
Ortsname bei google.maps = Barschberg-Weser ...und schwupps findet man ihn punktgenau wieder... auch ohne Boot


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich kauf mir das Gerät, mach mir die Arbeit und jeder kann es dann schön einsehen... 

Mir reicht es ja dann völlig aus, wenn ich meinen See oder Flussabschnitt dann auf dem Handy habe. Mit GPS brauch ich nicht zwingend. Ist halt schön wenn man auch direkt die Karte parat hat, wenn man vom Ufer losgeht.

Ich probier es mal so aus!


----------



## goldfisch12 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Ernsthafter Test?
> 
> Ich behaupte, der Autor hat das Teil nie getestet... Der Test beinhaltet nicht mal originale Bilder und nur Aussagen, die abgekupfert klingen.
> Sorry, aber auf dieser Seite geht es nur um "Kohle machen".
> ...



Verzeihung, aber das ist einfach nur ein dummer Kommentar.
Da hätte ich etwas mehr Substanz von Dir erwartet.
Behauptungen  aufstellen, die ganz leicht zu wiederlegen sind, gehören in Donald  Trumps Repertoire und nicht hier ins Forum.

Vielleicht  solltest Du Dich mit der Materie einmal sachlich auseinandersetzen, dann  könntest Du sehen, dass jedes Bild im Text vom Autor stammt und die  Echolotscreens tatsächlich vom südöstlichen Ufer des Lough Derg kommen. 

Dazu  brauchtest Du nur einmal die Garmin Bluechart Karte 483s im Angelmodus  zu öffnen und mit der Google World Karte im geeigneten Maßstab zu  vergleichen.

Wenn Du dann noch ein paar internen Kenntniss der  angesprochenen DAF Seite hättest, dann wäre sicher auch dein "nur Kohle  machen" unterblieben.


----------



## pomerodi71 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Ich kauf mir das Gerät, mach mir die Arbeit und jeder kann es dann schön einsehen...
> 
> Mir reicht es ja dann völlig aus, wenn ich meinen See oder Flussabschnitt dann auf dem Handy habe. Mit GPS brauch ich nicht zwingend. Ist halt schön wenn man auch direkt die Karte parat hat, wenn man vom Ufer losgeht.
> 
> Ich probier es mal so aus!



Na ja, generell finde ich es nicht schlimm, Arbeit mit einer Community zu teilen. Es ist ja ein Geben und Nehmen. Allerdings geht es bei diesem Thema um wahre Hotspots, die in meinem Teil der Weser selten, bzw. überlaufen sind. Die will ich in der Tat nicht öffentlich machen 

Ich habe gestern mal ein paar Screenshots gemacht. 
Einfach die Quickdraw-Karte starten und bei Bedarf die "Home-Taste" ein paar Sekunden drücken. es wird dann ein .bmp erstellt.  
Ich habe es gemütlich auf dem Sofa gemacht und das Gerät mit einem Netzgerät von einer alten Fritzbox und einem passenden Stecker betrieben.

Evtl. musst du in den Menüs noch "Screenshot" aktivieren. Bei mir war es schonl aktiviert...


----------



## Hans52152 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Ich habe ein Echomap 52dv. Gab es dafür bei garmin eine Software zum Download um die Karten Aufzeichnung anzuschauen? Die Aufzeichnung soll doch eine gpx Datei sein. Ich habe bei meiner ersten und letzten Angelfahrt die falschen Daten aufgezeichnet. Eine gpx Datei kann ich mit der Garmin Deutschlandkarte anschauen. Eine gpx Datei kann man konvertieren auf das google earth Format und andere. Hiermit:
https://www.gpsbabel.org/index.html
 Mit google earth kann man die Wegpunkte anzeigen und auch abspeichern. Nur nicht im Web abspeichern!


----------



## Hans52152 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> An der Position des Köders kann es nicht liegen. Ich habe ihn so ziemlich in allen Variationen am Geber vorbei geführt oder sinken lassen.
> Das mit der Empfindlichkeit werde ich mal testen.
> Wie Franz schon schrieb, eine gute Vorinstellung erszetzt nicht das "Feintuning" auf dem Wasser.


 
 Hast Du den Geber am Gerät angemeldet? Steht in meinem Manual auf Seite 19. Selecting the Transducer Type.


----------



## pomerodi71 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Geber am Gerät angemeldet? Steht in meinem Manual auf Seite 19. Selecting the Transducer Type.




Ja, das habe ich... Ich denke mal ohne diese Anmeldung würde gar nichts funktionieren...


----------



## pomerodi71 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Echomap 52dv. Gab es dafür bei garmin eine Software zum Download um die Karten Aufzeichnung anzuschauen? Die Aufzeichnung soll doch eine gpx Datei sein. Ich habe bei meiner ersten und letzten Angelfahrt die falschen Daten aufgezeichnet. Eine gpx Datei kann ich mit der Garmin Deutschlandkarte anschauen. Eine gpx Datei kann man konvertieren auf das google earth Format und andere. Hiermit:
> https://www.gpsbabel.org/index.html
> Mit google earth kann man die Wegpunkte anzeigen und auch abspeichern. Nur nicht im Web abspeichern!




Du meinst sicher HomePort (http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=7263).

Damit kann man sich seine Sonaraufzeichnungen und die Karte anzeigen lassen. 

Quickdraw Aufzeichnungen werden leider nicht angezeigt. Das wäre auch zu schön.

Anbei meine Screenshots (oben Links stehen noch die Koordinaten, die ich natürlich rausgeschnitten habe  ).


----------



## goldfisch12 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Moin Männers und Frauens,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Echolot mit SideView/SideScan/SideImagine.. nennt ja jeder Hersteller anders.. GPS und Kartenplotter sollte mit integriert sein.
> Ich habe nun nach langem hin- und herschauen das Garmin Echomap 92 SV in die enge Auswahl genommen.
> Das Echomap 91 SV, ist ja das gleiche Gerät, mit lediglich einem anderem Geber. Auch das 72SV und 71SV ist, bis auf die Displaygröße, identisch ausgestattet. Also geht das auch an die Besitzer von diesen Geräten :vik:
> ...



Das 72sv mit dem GT52M-TM Geber ist eine gute Kombination, die Deinen Ansprüchen genügen sollte.
Das 92SV unterscheidet sich nur im größeren 9´Bildschirm,ansonsten sind die Geräte technisch identisch.
Grundsäzlich sind die Garmin Geräte durch den konsequenten Einsatz der CHIRP Technik bei Gerät und Geber im traditionellen Echolotbereich (z.B. Fischsuche) kaum zu schlagen, anders sieht es aber in der Downscan und Sidescantechnik aus. Hier haben für mich die Lowrance bzw. Simrad Geräte Vorteile, da sie besser in der "Ausleuchtung" und der Detaildarstellung sind. Wenn Du auf diese Bereiche besonderen Wert legst, wäre z.B. eine Simrad Go9xse mit dem Total Scan Geber eine Alternative.
Das Gerät ist technisch nahezu baugleich zu Lowrance Elite 9ti.


----------



## mahoe (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

Hallo
ich hab ein 91 sv seid gut einen Jahr, das Echolot macht sehr gute Bilder, SideView geht auch gut, muß aber je nach gefahrener Geschwindigkeit und Wassertiefe immer eingestellt werden. Ich stelle meist Wassertiefe plus 10 oder 15m ein, und fahre so ca 5-7 kmh. Was ich auch sehr gut an Garmin finde ist Quickdraw damit erstellt man sich eigene Karten von seinen Gewässer ohne es irgendwo hochladen zu müssen. Vorher hat ich ein Lowrence was auch gut war, aber die Bedienung bei Garmin gefällt mir besser.
Gruß Mario


----------



## mkropfbe (7. November 2017)

*AW: Garmin echomap 92SV 91SV 72SV 71SV- Erfahrungen*

so, jetzt grab ich den alten Thread mal wieder aus:
ich habe seit 2 Wochen das Garmin EchoMap 72 und es funktionieren einwandfrei die openseamap download maps, sowie auch quickdraw contours.

ich schaff es nicht, bei openseamap eigene Map-Bereiche so zu exportieren, dass sie das echomap72 nimmt, aber die downloadbaren funktionieren....

contours ist cool, aber was mich stoert, ist die Tatsache, dass man immer alles unbearbeitet ins Netz stellen muss, um es dann datenreduziert wieder runter zu laden und aufs Geraet zu laden.

Ich wollte auch beim OpenSeaMap Tiefenkarten-
Projekt mitmachen, aber scheinbar brauche ich da eine eigene NMEA Hardware und kann nicht einfach die contourslog.svy irgendwo hochladen

ach ja, ich betreibe das echomap mobil mit einem 8000mAh 3S LiPo Akku und es frisst ca. 0,5Ah

alles in allem, bin sehr zufrieden... vorher hatte ich ein uraltes Garmin 100 irgendwas schwarzweiss Teil 

gruss
Mike


----------

